# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum > [Question] Networking Strategies

## LizB

Hi all

I am just curious to know, what have been your experience in different advertising/ marketing/ networking strategies, and what methods delivered disastrous/ miraculous response?  :-) 

I am a full-time recruiter and also have recently joined a MLM scheme for part-time income - both my 'jobs' require the benefit of 'smart' advertising, not 'hard' advertising...

----------


## Dave A

Are we talking specifically for MLM?

----------


## LizB

> Are we talking specifically for MLM?


Yes :-) Specific to MLM

----------


## Dave A

Surest way to disaster in my opinion no matter how you go about it - be nervous.

Calm, relaxed confidence is 90% of the battle, if not more.

----------


## Marietjie Steyn

> Surest way to disaster in my opinion no matter how you go about it - be nervous.
> 
> Calm, relaxed confidence is 90% of the battle, if not more.


I totally agree.  Confidence and knowledge  give you  :Thumbup:  marketing advantage.

----------


## Chatmaster

Hi Liz

IMO the marketing strategy with MLM normally relates to the product that you are dealing with. The strength of MLM lies with the creation of a network that shares the interest in the product or service. But this can normally be accomplished using various techniques.

I prefer Internet as it is less risky and possible to built larger networks much faster, especially if the market is international.

----------


## LizB

Thanks all so far :-) At the moment I am using internet, newspapers, flyers. 
The trick is, what I am selling does not really relate to my immediate network of contacts, so I need to get out of my 'comfort' zone and find a good way to build my contacts - without coming across as sleazy/desperate! ;-)

(Because I hate those kinds of salespeople too!) LOL

I feel like I should do some more research into what makes my target-market tick, and also to gain the necessary confidence (like Dave said)

----------


## Dave A

> The trick is, what I am selling does not really relate to my immediate network of contacts


But perhaps they know someone who can relate/would be interested.

Until you start getting referrals from your exisiting network I believe you're not really networking. What you're actually doing is more like direct selling.

----------

LizB (20-Aug-09)

----------


## Chatmaster

When I was working at Old Mutual as a Insurance rep one of the things we were taught was that at age 25 you know at least 500 people to sell your product to or to get referrals from. Well needless to say, I thought they were crazy, only once I started building my prospecting list did I realise I knew many more than 500 people! It really works to get people that you know on-board, it makes those sales so much easier and gives you an instant network to utilize.

----------

LizB (20-Aug-09)

----------


## LizB

> But perhaps they know someone who can relate/would be interested.
> 
> Until you start getting referrals from your exisiting network I believe you're not really networking. What you're actually doing is more like direct selling.


Good point, thanks Dave. Step 1 - make my immediate network people aware of my business, and work on getting referrals from them.

----------


## LizB

> When I was working at Old Mutual as a Insurance rep one of the things we were taught was that at age 25 you know at least 500 people to sell your product to or to get referrals from. Well needless to say, I thought they were crazy, only once I started building my prospecting list did I realise I knew many more than 500 people! It really works to get people that you know on-board, it makes those sales so much easier and gives you an instant network to utilize.


That is quote a powerful thought! **runs off to work on her 500 list**

----------

